# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  خطر الرفاهية - إبن الجوزي

## عبدالإله الجزائري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن تبعه بإحسان إلى يوم الدين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

*خطر الرفاهية **
للحافظ الإمام أبو الفرج عبد الرحمان إبن الجوزي -رحمه الله تعالى-
(511هـ - 597هـ)
(بتصرف بسيط في وضع شرح للمُفردات والمصطلحات)

تأملت مبالغة أرباب الدنيا في اتقاء الحر والبرد. فرأيتها تعكس المقصود في باب الحكمة. و إنما تحصل مجرد لذة و لا خير في لذة تُعقب ألما.
فأما في الحر فإنهم يشربون الماء المثلوج، و ذلك على غاية في الضرر، و أهل الطب يقولون: إنه يحدث أمراضاً صعبة يظهر أثرها في وقت الشيخوخة و يضعون الخيوش(1) المضاعفة. و في البرد يصنعون اللبود(2) المانعة للبرد.
و هذا من حيث الحكمة مُضاد ما وضعه الله تعالى. فإنه جعل الحر لتحلل الأخلاط(3)، و البرد لجمودها، فيجعلون هم جميع السنة ربيعاً. فتنعكس الحكمة التي وضع الحر و البرد لها، و يرجع الأذى على الأبدان.
و لا يظنن سامع هذا أني آمره بملاقاة الحر و البرد.
و إنما أقول له : لا يفرط في التوقي، بل يتعرض في الحر لما يحلل بعض الأخلاط، إلى حد لا يؤثر في القوة، و في البرد بأن يصيبك منه الأمر القريب لا المؤذي، فإن الحر و البرد لمصالح البدن.
و قد كان بعض الأمراء يصون نفسه من الحر و البرد فتغيرت حالته فمات عاجلاً، و قد ذكرت قصته في كتاب "لقط المنافع في علم الطب" (4). اهـ.

( * مقتطف من كتاب "صيد الفوائد" )
--------------------------------------
(1) - الخيوش: جمع خيش، وهي ثياب أو نسيج تتخذ من ما يتساقط من القماش الرديئ وما شابهه والشعر.
(2) - اللبود: ج لُبد و لِبد، وهي أغطية وأفرشة تصنع من الصوف والشعر الكثيف (المُتلبد) 
(3) - الأخلاط : الأخلاط ، طبعها ، أنواعها ،تعريفها - على هذا الرابط : http://www.ktaby.com/6eb/article/542.html
وانظر أيضا "نظرية الأخلاط" في الطب القديم.
(4) - مختصر كتاب "لقط المنافع في علم الطب" على هذا الرابط:
https://archive.org/download/hyok8/hyok8.pdf

*****
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
والله الموفق
نحبكم في الله
والحمد لله

----------

